# server stürzt immer bei selber Zeit ab. gibts ne log dafür?



## hellermann (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe diesen Root von s4y https://www.server4you.de/de/d/showplan.php?products=1

mein Server stürzt seit letzten Sammstag immer zwischen 20:30 und 21:30 ab.
hier ist mal die Log:
von den ersten 3 Tagen wo der Server abstürzte: (/var/log/warn)

Feb 11 11:44:35 paris149 postfix/smtpd[16956]: warning: support for restriction "check_relay_domains" will be removed from Postfix; use "reject_unauth_?
?~destination" instead ?
?Feb 11 12:56:55 paris149 sshd[17882]: fatal: Timeout before authentication for ::ffff:66.221.91.28 ?
?Feb 11 16:05:56 paris149 postfix/smtpd[20261]: warning: support for restriction "check_relay_domains" will be removed from Postfix; use "reject_unauth_?
?~destination" instead ?
?Feb 11 20:12:47 paris149 ifup: No configuration found for sit0 ?
?Feb 11 20:22:51 paris149 xinetd[3360]: Exiting... ?
?Feb 11 20:25:00 paris149 ifup: No configuration found for sit0 ?
?Feb 11 21:17:43 paris149 kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team ?
?Feb 12 12:22:18 paris149 imapd: DISCONNECTED, ip=[::ffff:150.244.9.41], time=0 ?
?Feb 12 19:01:34 paris149 sshd[21445]: error: PAM: Authentication failure for root from e180178025.adsl.alicedsl.de ?
?Feb 12 19:01:39 paris149 sshd[21445]: error: PAM: Authentication failure for root from e180178025.adsl.alicedsl.de ?
?Feb 12 20:32:27 paris149 postfix/smtpd[22524]: warning: support for restriction "check_relay_domains" will be removed from Postfix; use "reject_unauth_?
?~destination" instead ?
?Feb 12 21:36:20 paris149 ifup: No configuration found for sit0 ?
?Feb 13 12:57:05 paris149 sshd[15583]: fatal: Timeout before authentication for ::ffff:80.53.141.26 ?
?Feb 13 18:13:11 paris149 imapd: DISCONNECTED, ip=[::ffff:212.175.194.131], time=0 ?
?Feb 13 20:32:32 paris149 imapd: DISCONNECTED, ip=[::ffff:64.253.39.173], time=0 ?
?Feb 13 20:51:03 paris149 ifup: No configuration found for sit0 ?
?Feb 13 21:06:34 paris149 imapd: DISCONNECTED, ip=[::ffff:83.27.203.75], time=1 


was kann ich machen?
schon mal danke
mit freundlichen Grüßen
hellermann


----------

